# Steepest Road Climb In Ontario?



## normalnorm (Jan 16, 2006)

What the steepest road climb in Ontario. My friend and I have a friendly bet going. I say the steepest is the Scenic Caves climb in Collingwood, he says Rattlesnake Point in Milton. Both are probably, a 10-12% grade climb. Anybody ride anything steeper.


----------



## Ricksom (Oct 19, 2004)

*I'd have to say*

Rattlesnake Point as steepest. Grade goes way beyond 12% at switchbacks. :cryin: Even certain cars have trouble.

That Collingwood one could very well be the longest and most difficult, but there are many roads as difficult in Muskoka and Haliburton.

Britannia Road (region road 10) near Huntsville comes to mind. Impressed a friend of mine from BC.


----------



## iherald (Oct 13, 2005)

There are some steep hills in Northern Ontario. I can't remember the names, but they weren't fun to ride.


----------



## fatguysmiling (Dec 20, 2004)

Check out Scenic Caves Road/Drive in Collingwood near Blue Mountain. It's toughest hill I've ridden yet. 

Simon


----------



## normalnorm (Jan 16, 2006)

fatguysmiling said:


> Check out Scenic Caves Road/Drive in Collingwood near Blue Mountain. It's toughest hill I've ridden yet.
> 
> Simon


Yeah, thats the toughest i've rode too.....


----------



## dover (Apr 5, 2007)

siddenham (SP) rd in Dundas is pretty f'n steep but I think rattlesnake is the toughest fo the bunch. thats at 15-18% grade at the switchback.


----------



## DoubleT (Feb 27, 2006)

dover said:


> siddenham (SP) rd in Dundas is pretty f'n steep but I think rattlesnake is the toughest fo the bunch. thats at 15-18% grade at the switchback.


I agree, Rattlesnake point is the toughest with it's steepness which I swear is a negative number grade. Their were Harley's bikes chokin' (as well as me) trying to go up that climb. That road outside Dundas is tough but it has some level points to give you a break, brief but never the less, a break. I haven't done that RP climb in three years since my shoulder surgery but I am dying to do it again for completing the RP climb without stoppin' makes me so proud.


----------



## cyclocommuter (Jun 30, 2002)

Yes Rattlesnake point is probably the steepest. When I climbed it I had a computer that showed the gradient and at the foot of the climb it was continuously registering 14 degrees. I switch the computer to display cadence after a while as I was getting demoralized by the gradient display  

There are other steep hills up North along the Oak Ridges but Rattlesnake is THE toughest. Another steep hill about a kilometer long is from the lake (Bluffer's park) up to Kingston Road along Brimley in Scarborough.


----------



## DoubleT (Feb 27, 2006)

cyclocommuter said:


> Yes Rattlesnake point is probably the steepest. When I climbed it I had a computer that showed the gradient and at the foot of the climb it was continuously registering 14 degrees. I switch the computer to display cadence after a while as I was getting demoralized by the gradient display
> 
> There are other steep hills up North along the Oak Ridges but Rattlesnake is THE toughest. Another steep hill about a kilometer long is from the lake (Bluffer's park) up to Kingston Road along Brimley in Scarborough.


Use to do hill time trials at Bluffer's park years (and years) ago. I don't know what club organized that one, Scarboro Cycling Club? There was a break on that hill, that is a flat level to let you catch your breath. Rattlesnake doesn't really have a "break" point.


----------



## GonaSovereign (Sep 16, 2005)

There are steeper hills than Rattlesnake. For example, the service road straight down into the Don Valley near Leaside (behind the grocery store, accessed from Redway Rd) hits something like 20%. Of course, with a grade like that, the thing isn't that long.


----------



## emv3003 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Southern Ontario*

Wolverton is a good hill in Grimsby. At the top is a sign that says 12%. It's a beautiful view off to the right as you overlook the the lake to the North. It's also fairly long so you can get some good work in.


----------



## jhbeeton (Dec 8, 2004)

*steep climbs*

My personal favourites include some kickers up to 14% as measured on my Hac4 Ciclosport computer...

Crossing CR21 at Airport road ( Just north of Mansfield) to Honeywood leads you to 3 great climbs with the last one being the steepest.

Crossing at Mansfield towards Mulmer also leads to some crazy climbs.

Have fun


----------



## normalnorm (Jan 16, 2006)

emv3003 said:


> Wolverton is a good hill in Grimsby. At the top is a sign that says 12%. It's a beautiful view off to the right as you overlook the the lake to the North. It's also fairly long so you can get some good work in.


Wolverton is a tough one. All the escarpment climbs along Hamilton to Niagara are great lung busters!! Wolverton or McNeilly are probably the steepest.


----------



## DoubleT (Feb 27, 2006)

*Sometimes the steepest is not the toughest...*

there is this one blip or bump in a country road of the Halton region that for some reason slows me right down no matter how hard I try. Wind behind my back or against me, feeling great or lousy, this little bump seems to slow me right down to a halt. I can't figure out why. Maybe the hill is magnetic or something.


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

there is a real nasty short one out in Waterloo, ON, somewhere in the Heidelberg region heading to the Waterloo sailing club or something, i stumbled upon it on my tour of the Mennonite country side. It is probably a good 100 +/- 20m meters long, and angled at 40 degrees or so from the base, I'm not sure what that is in gradient but it is a huge *itch to climb. at the top there is a house that signifies the end of the climb, and no joke I'm sure some cars have troubles with this hill, i shudder to think of a poor mennonite attempting it with his horse and cart.

of course my data is probably over or under estimated but then again if you saw it you probably wouldn't want to do it.

ps. it was dark on my return trip, no lights (stupidly), the descent wasn't too much fun since it turns quickly at the base


----------



## dikai_yang (May 13, 2007)

Some of the routes are far far away from being accessible... If you're around Toronto/Oakville/Hamilton... From Lakeshore, around Oakville... by Appleby line or Guelph Line.... going north, not steep, but you can get a VERY VERY long uphill ride at 7~10% all the way... Coming down is a joy (watch out for potholes)... but going up will drive you insane...


----------



## dikai_yang (May 13, 2007)

Hmm.... just re-checked my workout data... not quite 10%.... 5 to 8% is about right... But nearly 10+km


----------



## Barnsie (Jun 8, 2007)

*Grimsby - Wolverton*

For you guys that have done the Wolverton climb, can you confirm that the route below will take me to the climb?

I'd like to give this a try on the weekend, but I want to make sure I don't miss the big climb .

Thanks!

http://www.mapmyride.com/ride/united-states/on/grimsby/617160763


----------



## kanfive (Jun 25, 2007)

Have to say Twyn River on border of Toronto and Pickering


----------



## Export A (Mar 18, 2007)

They maybe steep but I'm sure their verySHORT  :thumbsup: Low altitude too.


----------



## kanfive (Jun 25, 2007)

lol, I won't want Twyn River's hills to be any longer... It's good for me cause I'm close.


----------



## Jay T (Oct 25, 2006)

> For you guys that have done the Wolverton climb, can you confirm that the route below will take me to the climb?
> 
> I'd like to give this a try on the weekend, but I want to make sure I don't miss the big climb .
> 
> Thanks!


You're already at the top of the escarpment with that route. The little section between Main, and your starting point on the map is the climb. I tried a few months ago to make it up and I bonked every time. I think I need shorter gears........... I'll try it again soon.


----------



## GnarleySpoke (Mar 20, 2006)

Hello all,

I am training for the Everest Challenge (www.everestchallenge.com) and have to be in Toronto for the next 3 weeks for work. Does anyone know what are the longest sustained climbs within 2 hour drive?

Thank you,

Chris


----------



## Jay T (Oct 25, 2006)

Finally made it up Wolverton today. The last of the Hamilton / Niagara hills I haven't climbed. I've been doing some resistance training at the gym on my tiny little legs and it seems to have helped!


----------



## bobt1970 (Sep 21, 2007)

*Rattlesnake Point*

Can this be climbed with a 39x23 (it's the lowest on my bike) or am I asking for trouble?


----------



## pianopiano (Jun 4, 2005)

bobt1970 said:


> Can this be climbed with a 39x23 (it's the lowest on my bike) or am I asking for trouble?



It depends on your climbing ability. Back in the mid 80's, I used to go up it in a 42x19, because all that we had was then a straight block 7 speed freewheel, 13-19. So you should be fine w/ the 39x23,


----------



## RHankey (Sep 7, 2007)

I've been up it numerous time without zig zagging with a 42x19 (not needing to dip into my my 42x21 insurance gear). I've seen some reduced to walking the last kick or zig zagging with even lower gearing.


----------



## keppler (May 25, 2007)

Are there any good pictures of Rattlesnake? I've seen some of the August 26th Ontario race pictures, but most don't show much except struggling cyclists.


----------



## ddakin (Jun 2, 2004)

FYI, according to my bike computer, Wolverton hits 20% when it makes the left hand turn near the top! Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## Jay T (Oct 25, 2006)

20% seems too high. I don't have the computer to verify this. But it sure feels like 20% when you're climbing :cryin:


----------



## yearic01 (Jan 30, 2008)

Scenic Caves and the roads to the west have to be the best/worst combination of lenght and steepness you'll find anywhere in southern ONT.

Cheer


----------



## emoncada (Oct 6, 2014)

*If you're looking for a challenge - try this!*



normalnorm said:


> What the steepest road climb in Ontario. My friend and I have a friendly bet going. I say the steepest is the Scenic Caves climb in Collingwood, he says Rattlesnake Point in Milton. Both are probably, a 10-12% grade climb. Anybody ride anything steeper.


I suggest try the Columbus/Ritson climb in Oshawa. 4 hills with 10%, 8.5%, 8.3% and 12% with a total of 2.7km and if that is not enough go further (keep going straight - heading east on Concession Rd 3 past Solina Rd) another 12% with 1.2km climb. 

Good luck! Message me and will do it together!


----------



## MercRidnMike (Dec 19, 2006)

Hehehe....thanks guys, now I don't feel so bad  I guess Ontario is a fair bit flatter than what I'm used to out here in Alberta...still wish we had the reds in the fall that you guys get...the Escarpment is beautiful this time of year.


----------



## Bevo (Dec 26, 2012)

I think Bell School line just south of Rattlesnake is steeper, the numbers I think are a bit off, they are both short but I can climb the snake comfortable and sitting but Bell over the last section I have to stand.

Funny before our trip to Italy we searched out all the hardest climbs in Southern Ontario, The caves was the best and longest we found.
Our first ride there was 1700 meters over 40k averaging well over 12%, this made everything in Ontario a joke and blew out my training..


----------



## vetboy (Oct 11, 2005)

emoncada said:


> I suggest try the Columbus/Ritson climb in Oshawa. 4 hills with 10%, 8.5%, 8.3% and 12% with a total of 2.7km and if that is not enough go further (keep going straight - heading east on Concession Rd 3 past Solina Rd) another 12% with 1.2km climb.
> 
> Good luck! Message me and will do it together!


You do realize that this is a 7 year old thread and the OP hasn't posted here since 2009. He proly won't be messaging you.

I suspect all the hills are still around though


----------



## cH1ooo (Jan 8, 2014)

The thread may be old, but the routes will never be old. They always present a good challenge for newbies and experienced alike. 

I personally like to do the Appleby around Rattelesnake from both North and South sides, along with the Bell School Line and the 14th Sideroad. All combined give me a good hearty lung-busters. Living in this part of GTA, that's the best possible option to rake up some elevation metres. 

If I'm looking for a slightly longer version, then the Guelph Line climb north from Dundas is a good workout as well. Though that doesn't get as steep as the former mentioned ones.


----------

